
The Dark Side of Silicon Valley: A Note from Gizmodo's Editor Katie Drummond - fraqed
http://digg.com/2016/gizmodo-takeover
======
internaut
> I think we live in an era of incredible promise, which, yes, has probably
> been said of every era that predates this one, and will be said of every era
> that follows it. Our particular era of promise is one rapidly being
> transformed by technological change: We are more connected than ever and
> have access to evermore sums of information; we work more consistently and
> yet enjoy greater and greater flexibility in how and where we earn a living;
> we indulge in more idle time while deliveries of groceries and new running
> shoes arrive at our doorsteps; soon, all our Ubers will even drive
> themselves.

Right off the bat you have a chronocentric perspective. Our progress is not
universal, it just appears that way to us Westeners because we're marinated in
it. Actually it is specific in both time and space.

Even within our countries there are huge portions of the population,
especially outside the cities, for whom there has been little progress for
considerable time. There has been regression. That's a large part of why Trump
got elected. Have you a single article on any of this?

Furthermore you Katie, are not a skeptic of Silicon Valley. Peter Thiel, whom
you abhor and call names in this article, is. So is Nicholas Carr and Jaron
Lanier.

> At Gizmodo, the answer is this: We approach technology with both enthusiasm
> and scrutiny, covering the Silicon Valley elite with the skepticism and
> rigor that their billions of dollars and vast influence deserve.

You don't attack Silicon Valley, you just attack the personalities within it.
It's like thinking the point of Christmas is fairy lights. If only we could
arrange them properly with the right lighting configuration Christmas would be
improved. No!

SV does need skeptics from the left and the right. It does not need a constant
stream of whining about who is dicking who and how many women Elon Musk
follows on Twitter. I checked your website. You don't have a single article on
Gwynne Shotwell, who not only has an awesome name for a rocket company
president but is running the show at one of the most important technology
companies on (and off) the planet.

